# What to do



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

What am I to do about my guppy situation? I bought two pregnant female guppies in a 20L before I knew what I was doing, now that I've got the hang of things my tank is over run. I don't know if I want to get rid of my guppies and start over with the tank or if I just need to work on population control. I've moved the males but it's a little to late, I've got many pregnant females still in the tank with plenty of fry waiting to grow into males and pregnant females. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Take the surplus fry to the fish store, and separate the boys from the girls if you don't want so many. 
I have found that no matter what species you are talking about, when you have boys and girls together, you will *usually* get babies. 

Either that, or get yourself a fish that eats guppies.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

either catch some up and give them to your petshop, or buy a bigger fish that will eat the fry, i know it sounds cruel but its beneficial for the fish thats eating them,and the rest of the guppies in the tank.you are DENFINATLY over stocked in your 20 gallon long and need to do something fast,


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

What will the pet store do with them? I thought with disease risk they wouldn't take any back. Also they're all real plain, almost no markings like their mothers. The males look nice but the females are just silver. On the bright side they are still small so I'm probably still under the one inch per one gallon est. so far.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

feeders


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Most petshops prefer to buy fish from local breeders. Generally, they are healthier and are already acclimated to the prevailing water conditions of a particular region. Once a female livebearer is pregnant, seperating the sexes will do nothing for you since the female stores sperm for 4 to six months from one breeding. Definitely work on population control. The fish stores I deal with will take fry when they are about 3 months old, but that all depends on how quickly your particular strain grows. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I may move the largest of my females into my 10g once it's free then whats left in the 20L put something in which will use them as feeders


----------

